# Trunk



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

When you push the remote trunk release does your trunk lid fully open? Mine does not, just unlatches but does not raise open. I've seen other brand cars with remote trunk release and their trunk lids open fully when the remote release is activated.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Just unlatches but does not fully raise.


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

*re: trunk*

just unlatches 

:signs015:


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

this is one mod I was wondering about how to make. I had a chevrolet corsica back in the days, and it popped the trunk all the way open. As the mechanism is similar, I am sure it wouldnt be too hard to add some kind of a spring to make it happen. Then there would be some benefit of having these old style cargo crushing hinges..


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simple solution? Take the carpet liner out of the trunk lid and it flies open when you pop the trunk lol. Weight reduction is key.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Increase the tension of the trunk springs. If they're the torsion-beam style, moving them up a notch will make the trunk violently fly open upon release. 

I'd love to have pneumatic struts to open/close the trunk so the hinges don't intrude. Then we could maximize the space available. That's my one beef with the trunk.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*sciphi*

If you will notice that with gas stays for the trunk you loose entry size because the hinge/gas stay mounts intrude into the trunk opening.


----------

